# Damp!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*THAT IS THE KIND OF ATTITUDE YOU HAVE TO PLAY WITH EVERY GAME!!! THAT IS WHAT WE WERE USED TO SEEING ALL SEASON!!! 

KEEP IT UP BIG FELLA!*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I guess what Dirk said really got him motivated for this game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Was he guarding Amare? How was he going?

Go Damp! He proved Dirk wrong tonight..now he's got to keep doing it


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Was he guarding Amare? How was he going?
> 
> Go Damp! He proved Dirk wrong tonight..now he's got to keep doing it


*It isn't about proving Dirk wrong, Theo. Dirk knows what Damp is capable of, he was just letting him know it. It isn't like Dirk said Damp couldn't play well.*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Now it is Dirk's turn to step up. He nor Stack had a good game. Go Fin!!!! He saved this series.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe Damp should call out Dirk so Dirk will go off in the next game. They can just switch back and forth between games. ;o)


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

kuen1 said:


> Maybe Damp should call out Dirk so Dirk will go off in the next game. They can just switch back and forth between games. ;o)


That would be funny, and he should.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Thank You Damp...*

for showing up and kicking some butt down low. And...thank you Michael Finley!!! :clap: 
Now bring this baby home and take care of business.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

>Now it is Dirk's turn to step up. He nor Stack had a good game. 

Hahaha total B.s. Dirk had a very good and unselfish game. They just didn't get him the ball much in the 4th. That's not dirks fault. That's up to the gaurds to get him the ball. Dirk had good numbers and played very well. Hitting the game winner no less. Dirk dosen't care about scoring 24/7. He's not selfish like iverson. We want wins not ball hogging.

Dirk woke dampier up. Good. And as avery said, damp has a ways to go.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

bigerik said:


> >Now it is Dirk's turn to step up. He nor Stack had a good game.
> 
> B.s. Dirk had a very good and unselfish game. They just didn't get him the ball much in the 4th. That's not dirks fault. Dirk had good numbers and played well. Hitting the game winner no less. Dirk dosen' care about scoring 24/7. He's not selfish like iverson.
> 
> Dirk woke dampier up. Good. And as avery said, damp has a ways to go.


Dirk had a nice offensive game and steped up to hit the game winner, but for calling out Damp, the microscope was on him also and he struggled defensively. But that offensive foul on Stack was questionable.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

bigerik said:


> He's not selfish like iverson. We want wins not ball hogging.


Iverson dominates the ball because he's a point guard, who else should have the ball in their hands? Iverson also averages 8 assists a game so if that's selfish I don't know what is unselfish.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

>Dirk had a nice offensive game and steped up to hit the game winner, but for calling out Damp, the microscope was on him also and he struggled defensively.

No he didn't, he had a fine defensive game and had two blocks. He had more blocks than damp. His scoring was only 3 less than his normal. Give him 3 more points or two more looks in the 4th and he's easily go that.
It's not dirk's fault they didn't get him the ball.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Iverson dominates the ball because he's a point guard, who else should have the ball in their hands? Iverson also averages 8 assists a game so if that's selfish I don't know what is unselfish.


I have mixed fellings about A.I's game. I love his heart, but I do hate the way he dominates the ball. I don't know if it is the teams scheme, but the role players stands around too much.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

bigerik said:


> >Dirk had a nice offensive game and steped up to hit the game winner, but for calling out Damp, the microscope was on him also and he struggled defensively.
> 
> No he didn't, he had a fine defensive game and had two blocks. He had more blocks than damp. His scoring was only 3 less than his normal. Give him 3 more points or two more looks in the 4th and he's easily go that.
> It's not dirk's fault they didn't get him the ball.


True, but when they did get him the ball in the 4th he looked passive and passed the ball when it looked like he had an open look.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

Iverson can't lead his team to victory. He dosen't have leadership qualities like jordan did. Iverson is a ball hog. He's far behind nash's 11+ assists.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I give almost ALL CREDIT to Dirk for the reason Damp played so well tonight. He got him fired up and FINALLY showing some emotion. This is what a leader does he calls out players. He DEMANDS them to perform and take it upon themselves. Then Dirk backed it up with a CLUTCH shot to win the game. That's what a superstar like Dirk does, he doesn't leave himself to be the downfall of a loss. He started the controversy with Damp and then ended it with a shot to win.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

>True, but when they did get him the ball in the 4th he looked passive and passed the ball when it looked like he had an open look.

Which game did you watch? Dirk barely go the ball in the 4th and only had two decent looks. One he missed, the other, he was guarded close. That's not getting the ball a lot. Give the suns credit, they played him close.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

bigerik said:


> >True, but when they did get him the ball in the 4th he looked passive and passed the ball when it looked like he had an open look.
> 
> Which game did you watch? Dirk barely go the ball in the 4th and only had two decent looks. One he missed, the other, he was guarded close. That's not getting the ball a lot. Give the suns credit, they played him close.


I'm not going to argue, but Dirk has to step up for the rest of this series.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

He has, he did. He hit the game winner/go ahead shot.

Don't forget, dirk sat the first 5 mins of the 4th.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Also, does anyone else worry that Damp will begain to get tech fouls for hanging on the rim when he dunks.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Mavs41 said:


> I give almost ALL CREDIT to Dirk for the reason Damp played so well tonight. He got him fired up and FINALLY showing some emotion. This is what a leader does he calls out players. He DEMANDS them to perform and take it upon themselves. Then Dirk backed it up with a CLUTCH shot to win the game. That's what a superstar like Dirk does, he doesn't leave himself to be the downfall of a loss. He started the controversy with Damp and then ended it with a shot to win.


hehehe if you look at the words you typed in caps, they align diagonally and spell" All credit finally demands clutch 

anyways... great game! i was real hapy for you guys just because so many people have you listed as hue underdogs... hope you can sustain that at home.... and whether dirk played well or not, he deserves credit for the win for finally showing some strong leadership characteristics by blowing up on damp and have him play like he did tonight. 

GREAT GAME and GOOD LUCK! :cheers:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

kuen1 said:


> Maybe Damp should call out Dirk so Dirk will go off in the next game. They can just switch back and forth between games. ;o)


Or maybe, they should both call Stackhouse out because he hogged the ball an awful lot last night for a guy who is just going to go 2-11.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe, but I'll take Stack's aggresiveness. He brought an intangible last night that spread through the team. The play on JJ got a lot of attention for the injury, but how 'bout Stack's block, or the block on Marion at the basket?

We need that.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

bigerik said:


> Iverson can't lead his team to victory. He dosen't have leadership qualities like jordan did. Iverson is a ball hog. He's far behind nash's 11+ assists.


So? Nash is far behind Iverson's 30 ppg. Iverson has been a lot further than Nash has as far as I know.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Or maybe, they should both call Stackhouse out because he hogged the ball an awful lot last night for a guy who is just going to go 2-11.


Yea, I said this about game one. But as long as hes drawing the fouls, I can let it slide. Plus him vs Jim Jackson one on one Ill take any night.


----------

